# What is this?



## Bluemerle010 (Oct 10, 2020)

So I have to harvest I know it’s early but it’s beyond my control.  The plant I started with on some buds there are these one bud so far is completely invested.


----------



## Bluemerle010 (Oct 10, 2020)

***??


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2020)

Looks like Thrips


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2020)

Bluemerle010 said:


> ***??


Now that looks like an aphid


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2020)

I edited the title to spell what correctly.  Hope you don't mind.  Sorry about the bugs.  You have them bad!!!  I agree aphids.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2020)

Spray bottle. Add 50% water 50% Alcohol and a few drops of dish washing liquid,,shake it up and spray all your leaves,especially underneath.


----------



## Bluemerle010 (Oct 10, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Looks like Thrips


----------



## Bluemerle010 (Oct 10, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Now that looks like an aphid


Exactly what they are!  UGH!!!!


----------



## Bluemerle010 (Oct 10, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Spray bottle. Add 50% water 50% Alcohol and a few drops of dish washing liquid,,shake it up and spray all your leaves,especially underneath.


Done just hoping I had enough.  I’m scratching all over lol...heebie jeebies lol


----------



## Bluemerle010 (Oct 10, 2020)

putembk said:


> I edited the title to spell what correctly.  Hope you don't mind.  Sorry about the bugs.  You have them bad!!!  I agree aphids.


No offense at all....I was freaking out.  Thanks man


----------



## Bluemerle010 (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanks all for the quick responses...I seriously appreciate it.  I sprayed down what I consider to be my most important plant (skunky).  I put them out side as well.  Do I just wait now?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2020)

How close to harvest is it? If its real bad i would harvest and make oil out of it. Those bugs dont smoke well. The oil wont have the bugs in it. But its hard for me to say with out seeing the whole plant.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 10, 2020)

Definitely going to need to do a deep clean of the room. As soon as you chop, get rid of all of the dirt from the pots, all the plant matter and bring it far away from the grow, get rid of it all. Don't expect to grow in that room / tent for a few weeks afterwards. You'll want to sterilize every surface, crack, nook and cranny. You may also apply something specifically for aphids too. The reason to wait a few weeks, while reapplying your sprays is that most will kill the adults, but there are also eggs. They will hatch soon and you need to kill them as well to break the cycle. Learning the lifecycle of the bug you are having problems with is a good idea.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2020)

I would also be careful where you get your medium/soil from.  Aphids usually are not a problem for indoor growers at least here.  Did you recently get clones from somebody?


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 11, 2020)

Could be something he brought in on his clothes as well. Working in the veggie garden, walking the woods or even long grasses, you can pick up many travelers. I did get root aphids from a bag of FFOF before. Might have happened anywhere along the supply line, but they were in the bag.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2020)

I would definitely spray everything down with straight alcohol,, and i mean everything. Kills on contact and then it evaporates.


----------



## Bluemerle010 (Oct 11, 2020)

Good morning...so this was an outdoor grow in buckets.  It got cold up here in the Northeast so I had been lugging them in and out at night. I’m not going to start anything again until March.  Thanks for all the replies. 
I did a search on this forum for mites  Didn’t want you all to think I was being lazy..lol


----------

